# Moebius Batman v Superman figure resin kits



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Just saw the ads for BvS 3 figure kits. Liked the Aurora homage on the Superman kit with the girders and the brick wall similar to the Aurora. Nice touch. 

All 3 kits interlock. Wonder Woman looked good. Batman is armor version to recreate fight but they should also do the regular costume Batman as he wore that when they teamed up.

Kits looked digitally sculpted. Resin which is great for detail.

Photos would not work here.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

......and where did you see this at ??????????


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Got a link or site to see them?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I was able to dig this up on the MiM site but nothing about interlocking bases and certainly nothing I'm going to lay out 225.00 for (each)


http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...n-batman-1-6-scale-figure-by-hot-toys-p-21310


Other than that...shoulder shrug


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Jimmy B said:


> I was able to dig this up on the MiM site but nothing about interlocking bases and certainly nothing I'm going to lay out 225.00 for (each)
> 
> 
> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...n-batman-1-6-scale-figure-by-hot-toys-p-21310


Not sure how long you spent digging, but a few more moments reading would tell you that is a Hot Toys figure NOT a resin model kit. 
Based on conversations I've had with Frank, I believe these will retail for slightly north of $100 each, and as always, there WILL be deals to be had from online retailers such as CultTVMan and MegaHobby. 
Tom


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Ok.... now that my lack of readability is addressed where's the link or source of the information that these are coming out? The only figures I'm aware of is the 60s series


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Patience


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

...is


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

...a virtue. Waiting on a thumbs up from Frank before posting what I have. I am excited by the images I have seen, but to put that in context, I have seen the movie TWICE and I enjoyed it both times (despite an internet chock full of folks explaining just where I went wrong. :thumbsup
Tom


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

it has afflect in it.... of course "...you went wrong"!!! Sheesh!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Haven't seen the movie and the way the wallet is screaming I may have to wait for DVD, but one thing I do know for sure- there are some awesome designs in it I hope to build someday.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Buc said:


> it has afflect in it....



Who??


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Any more news on these models?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

You can see them here http://experiencethewonder.com/exhibit/activity/moebius-models-dc-comics-batman-v-superman-dawn-of-justice-8th-scale-figure-kit-statue-gal-gadot-as-wonder-woman/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's a great WW figure, but that ankle isn't going to hold all that resin up without sagging over the years.

So are there pics of the Supes and Bats figures? That link only has WW.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

there is a pic of all three with the Wonder Woman pics.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Scroll through the photos until the end.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Would have been nice to own but...resin, that kills it for me.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Definitely want the Batman sculpt....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Supes looks constipated.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

*Received an updated wholesale order form today*

which lists a 4th quarter release date. MSRP on Superman and Wonder Woman is $150, Armored Batman a bit more at $165, presumably because of the MASS of the figure (as well as the base).
I would expect that when CultTVMan posts his preorder he will offer his traditional (and substantial) discount. :smile2:
Images below are of the built-ups that were displayed at WF.
















Built-ups by the INCREDIBLY talented Saul Alvarez (take a WELL deserved bow Saul! :smile2 No built-up of WW yet, hopefully soon!
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

As predicted, they are up for preorder in the CultTVMan Hobby Shop with a healthy markdown! :smile2:
Tom


----------



## evoo (Jul 6, 2013)

Saw the movie but hadn't noticed Bats is wearing Kiwistein's old steel boots. Now I like BvS even more. Which is to say, barely. Great sculpts.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I like the WW sculpt best, so I'll wait for that one.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, darn. That Batman kit is just too expensive. As cool as the base is, I wish they could have gone with something smaller to cut back on costs!


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Those are nice.


----------

